# laser engraving



## laspringer (May 16, 2005)

I am searching for a place that does laser engraving on some pens I'm making for a wedding gift.  Does anyone have any sources or suggestions of places that do that type of thing?  Thanks for your help.
                                   Alan


----------



## Old Griz (May 16, 2005)

As far as I am concerned only one person to deal with, Ken at Kallenshaan Woods http://store.wellsfargoestore.com/store.asp?m=Kallenshaan1&n=&platform=stage
He does fantastic work...


----------



## Monty (May 16, 2005)

I've used Ed Newbold at Perfect Creations with excellent results and turn around time.
http://enewbold.sabren.com/PerfectCreationsEngraving.htm


----------



## tomwojeck (May 16, 2005)

I agree with Tom.  I just had a pen engraved by Ken and the work was top-notch!


----------



## jdavis (May 16, 2005)

Chech out Ken,s work here at show off your pens wdcav 1952 Kuwait connection. Good example of quality work by Ken.


----------



## epson (May 16, 2005)

I have used Ken.  He does great work.


----------



## laspringer (May 16, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the info I will look at both of them.
   Alan


----------



## J. Fred Muggs (May 16, 2005)

Don't want to take work away from Ken.  I know he does excellent work.  But I've found that many of the local trophy type shops are now doing laser engraving.  I have one very near where I work that I have used for several projects.  I usually take along a small scrap of the exotic woods that I feel he may not have encountered before.  That way he can test his powwer settings, etc. before he does the real thing.  

He is certainly no better than Ken is, but he is about the same price and much more convenient.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J. Fred Muggs_
> <br />...I've found that many of the local trophy type shops are now doing laser engraving.  ...He is certainly no better than Ken is, but he is about the same price and much more convenient.


In my area, the local trophy shop wants $7 for a single line, no more than 20 characters and I have to pick from his 20 or so fonts.  If you're lucky enough to have someone more responsive in your area, that's great.


----------



## wayneis (May 16, 2005)

I'll stick with Ken, he is a fellow pen turner so he knows what I'm looking for.  I wouldn't trust just anyone with something that I've spent a lot of time and money but Ken does have my trust, he's done some fantastic work for me.

Wayne


----------



## rtparso (May 16, 2005)

I have been e-mailing him back and forth and if you have 11 or more the price is $3 per pen. That is just $1 over the lowest price I saw. If you only have one or two what the couple bucks is a small price for the better known service IMO.


----------



## jenamison (May 16, 2005)

Hey I don't mean to take anything away from anybody either, and I know I am fairly new to penturners.org but not so new to pen turning.  But my wife and I do laser engraving.  Ken use to do my pens also and he does great work no doubt.  But the more I talked to Ken about engraving, he gave me the bug and now here we are.  We offer laser engraving, awards, trophies, promotional items ranging from full employee recognition programs to a single t-shirt or coffee mug with your full color art work (called sublimation).  If anyone may ever be interested in trying out new member services, please don't hesitate to email with any questions.  

Mike Amison
Write N Things


----------



## Fangar (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenamison_
> <br />Hey I don't mean to take anything away from anybody either, and I know I am fairly new to penturners.org but not so new to pen turning.  But my wife and I do laser engraving.  Ken use to do my pens also and he does great work no doubt.  But the more I talked to Ken about engraving, he gave me the bug and now here we are.  We offer laser engraving, awards, trophies, promotional items ranging from full employee recognition programs to a single t-shirt or coffee mug with your full color art work (called sublimation).  If anyone may ever be interested in trying out new member services, please don't hesitate to email with any questions.
> 
> Mike Amison
> Write N Things



Are the laser engraving machines expensive?  The cheapest I have seen was about 6K. 

James


----------



## jenamison (May 17, 2005)

Well Ken and I have the same kind I believe (Ken's at home laser anyway), and mine cost $25,000.

Mike


----------



## Fangar (May 17, 2005)

Uh...Yeah... Like I said...Expensive? [:0] You guys must do some serious business to justify those machines if onl 2-5 bucks a pen is charged.  Wow.

Thanks for the info.

Fangar


----------



## DCBluesman (May 17, 2005)

You're right, James.  Five years financing, $600 a month payments.  You gotta REALLY want to do it!  Of course, you can occasionally find a nice reconditioned machine for about $15,000. []


----------



## Fangar (May 17, 2005)

15 K.  Now that's better...What a deal...   []

I think I might have an order for 20-30 cigars for a group that wants them engraved.  I will be looking around.  I think I will likely go with Kallenshaan.

James


----------



## jenamison (May 17, 2005)

Hey guys, please remember that we are penturners as well. We are very good also. I KNOW that Ken is very good as well. Please don't discount us before anyone has even given us a chance. [] As for the prices that we charge to justify the machines, I can't speak for Ken but we are not out to make any money on engraving for your guys/gals on here. We do it more as a courtesy. We started doing this because everyone here local would not engrave something that you brought into their shop. You had to purchase the items from them and obviously that didn't work out. However while we learning and attending all of our certification classes and everything Ken did our engraving. Jennifer


----------



## woodguy1975 (May 17, 2005)

Is there any problem created by laser engraving a CA finished pen?  I finish most of mine with CA and the engravers say to send finished pens.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woodguy1975_
> <br />Is there any problem created by laser engraving a CA finished pen?  I finish most of mine with CA and the engravers say to send finished pens.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



John, the laser engraving thing is getting real popular, real fast. More and more folks are getting into the business. I think we will see a lot new ideas spring up from this. I have had some done recently and have found that results do vary with material. The guy who does mine deferred on dymondwood, he suspected there would be problems. Very dark woods, like cocobolo do not show up well and require a bit more heat, or whatever, to get a good burn. Finishes do not seem to affect results but, of course, we have not burned through every finish there is. In all, I am excited about the possibilities of this service and intend to use it frequently.


----------



## jenamison (May 17, 2005)

There is no problem engraving through CA finishes, I have done several with great results.  The reason want to engrave on a finish is because the heat from a laser causes a resin to come out of the wood or whatever your lasering and it makes that resin easy to wipe off.  Whereas unfinished wood you may have to actually resand the piece risking damage to the engraved area.  Also there is no problem engraving very dark wood, you may just have to repeat the engraving or adjust your settings.  The biggest thing is you may not be able to see the engraved area very good without filling it, just because the laser engraves black (burning into the wood) and that would be on already dark wood.  The possiblilities are endless with a laser, just what your imagination can create!

Mike


----------



## MDWine (May 17, 2005)

Man, ya gotta love free enterprise!  It's great to have choices!


----------



## jenamison (May 17, 2005)

Amen brother!!![]

Mike


----------



## ryannmphs (May 24, 2005)

When engraving over a CA finish, do you need to re-apply the CA finish (or any finish for that matter) after the pen is returned from engraving?  I may have my first order for and engraved pen so I am just curious about the process.  Can I just send in the top blank, or does the pen need to be assembled?

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 24, 2005)

You can check out my guy at Customengraving@centurytel.net  I won't say what he charges me, I might get a break because of repeat business, but he is reasonable. He told me his machine cost about $50,000.00.


----------



## jenamison (May 24, 2005)

Well I would but the link just takes me to a place to send an email.


----------



## alamocdc (May 24, 2005)

I happen to work on an Air Force base and we have a wood shop that also does laser engraving. They charge by the minute. I had five pens done a few weeks ago at an average cost of $3.00/pen. Three were black walnut and they turned out very well. However, I won't be using them again. Two were a matching P&P set with unique grain (uppers and lowers cut from the same blank) and they misspelled the ladies name! [!] 1) I'm out the wood, time and other materials, and 2) I had to try to find two more pieces of walnut that would match the nib ends of the set well enough to go again. I also found out that they are not supposed to be doing this on products that are being "sold" even though I'm not charging extra for it (just the incurred cost). I've had more requests for laser work, but I've been telling them to take them in themselves (they don't). 

Jen, if I get any more requests for engraving, I'll give you guys a try.


----------



## jenamison (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Billy.  I promise to spell everything correctly.  I check everything at least three times, just like the medications I administer as a paramedic in the field.  It always helps to spell stuff right, hard to erase on wood and stuff.[8D]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenamison_
> <br />Well I would but the link just takes me to a place to send an email.



Right, no web site yet. You can send an e-mail and make an inquiry.


----------



## jenamison (May 25, 2005)

Oh ok, thanks.


----------



## low_48 (May 25, 2005)

Here's a great place to do business with. I bought my Universal Laser from them, rebuilt with a rotary attachment, $9500.

http://www.usedlasers.com/index.php?option=displaypage&Itemid=81&op=file&SubMenu=

Rich


----------



## btboone (May 25, 2005)

That's where I got my laser too.


----------



## nilsatcraft (May 25, 2005)

I've had my pens done at Kallenshaan before and he's great.  He even did some celluloids and stabilized burls.  He offers a paint filler to help them stand out.  Great service and top quality!


----------



## woodwish (May 26, 2005)

I've been lucky with a local trophy shop.  He has very little mechanical or computer skills so I usually trade out some simple repair job or computer fix for whatever I need engraved, sometimes he just lets me use the machine and has some "credit" with me.  I have no idea what he may charge since I have always just swapped time.  A friend of mine makes wild turkey slate calls, I turn the pots and he finishes them, we spit the $$ when he sells them.  He pays about $5 to have his custom logo laser engraved so he looked into buying one.  He rapidly figured that $5 was a bargain! []  Good to know we have options to have it done through this forum also, in case my deal here goes away.


----------



## Rudy Vey (May 26, 2005)

Another excellent choice for laser engraving is Ted Robinson from Precisionlaserworks.com. He does all my work and the results are superb and he has very good prices. I think Jim Lambert from Woodenpens uses his service, too.


----------



## TheHoneymooners (Jun 2, 2005)

We will be using a mix--- that of Ken and a local guy for 'bulk' orders.  If we get one or two of the fund raiser jobs... a local trophy shop willcharge $5 for the first, $2 for the ones after that.  (all with the same logo/name)

But for specialities AND knowing the job will get done right-- it'll be sent to Ken.  I'm waiting on that special "cartoon" pen that Mike plans on making for me soon!!!!


----------



## wayneis (Jun 3, 2005)

I've always used Ken at Kallenshann and after reading through this topic I will continue.  In my opinion the advertisments for business should go in the Business section, begging for business should not be mixed in with the other topics.

Wayne


----------



## jenamison (Jun 3, 2005)

Wayne who is begging for business???


----------



## Doghouse (Jun 4, 2005)

Wayne, Alan first started this thread asking who does the work.  I believe the thread was side tracked a little discussing costs of machine, and styles.  But it is a valid to let someone know that you are doing a business in response to their question.  
No need to move this in my opinion.


----------



## marjoe (Jun 5, 2005)

Rudy, I worked with Ted Robinson for 15 yrs and just found out a week ago, he did pens. I made a brass bell 2 yrs. ago for someone that left the company and he engraved it. He has been doing this for about 14 yrs. and charges $2.50 a line. He also said that dark wood needs to be filled to see it. He has 3 penturners he does a lot of work for.


----------

